# Female P.Nyereri holding



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi folks,

my Female P.Nyereri is holding for 3 days already.
she is around 3inch big.
the male is around 4 inch big

should i move her to a 20gal tank alone now?

thanks


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi If yu want to keep the fry, put her arround the fifth day, but it should work at three also.
xris


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks samaki

i have moved her to a 20gal tank alone last night.

during the transfer i think she was shock and exhausted...
but today i still see her areateing and moving the eggs in her mouth abit.

i hope she's fine.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi folks,

need your advice

when i moved my female, she has a concaved tummy and slightly bloated mouth.
and she always hide in plants and refused to eat anything.

today i saw my female eating sinking pallets

she seems to lost her eggs...???

thanks!


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

sometimes females can eat while tumbling eggs. more often than not, though, it means they've swallowed them.


----------



## SACattack722 (Sep 14, 2011)

I had the same problem with mine....she got big with eggs....started to hide and then 3 days later she spit or swallowed the eggs. One of my larger famales, her skin was so loose that it took a week or 2 to go back. LOL All 9 of my females did this over and over. With time they matured and started to hold longer. Practice makes perfect for them


----------

